#   >   Goblin_Gaga >  ... >   .

## Goblin_Gaga

:
- ,    ?
- ???
-      .
- ?  ?
-          
- !!!???     !!!???
-          
- ???   ,           
- . ()   .     .().
-   ?
- (   )   .     .     .
- 

******

-  ,  ,  ?
- .
- .   ?
-  ?
-  ,   ?
- ?
-  !    ,  .
- ?
- .
- ?
- ! .
-  .  ?
-   .
- ?
- ,   ?
- ?
- !
-   ?
-   !
-  ?
-  !   ,    .   ,       .
-  ?
- ,       ?
- ,     .
- ,     ?
- .   . ().
-      ,      .
- --,  ?
-   ,   .
-  ?
- ( ) ,      .
- , .

  .     .

-  ,  ,   ?
- .
- .   ?
-  ?

----------


## stas

...    .    ,       (  )  -6.   ,     (!   !),           .      (   ,       -     20),       ,      ( ,  45  , )       : ",  !..". ,  ,    ,    .      ,  ,  ...  :Smilie: .

----------

eze eze

----------


## Fosihas

:
-     ?
(  ,         )
-    ?
-  ,     .

----------


## ToT

,...... )))

----------

> _  Fosihas_ 
> *:
> -     ?
> (  ,         )
> -    ?
> -  ,     .*


       ,     -.

"       ,  ,   ,      . ,   ,  ,  " ?",  " ".     , ,  ",   ".     , ,      ...     ...     "  ,    ,      ",     "   ,   "...

----------

,     :
- ,     ,   ,   ?
- .  ,   ,     .

  :
- ,       .
-  ?
-  .   , ,   ,     !   ...

     .    !     ...

----------


## karma

,   . ,      Goblin_Gaga  ...
        ,              .    ,     , - .    -   ,      ,   .     : -          !             !                        !   ,         : - !  ! 
     ,    "".   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sveetna

*Goblin_Gaga*, eze
!

----------


## Vera_Veronika

C  ",     , 
-      ,     .
-    ?
-    ,   ,  ,   ,  ,   ,     ,   .
-...................."

----------


## Smic

.     :
- ,     ....
-    ?
- " "!
-    ?
- , -    ....

----------

